# GOOD DAY TO SMOKE CHEESE WITH NEW SMOKE TUBE



## Hawging It (Jan 21, 2019)

Good day to cold smoke more cheese. Need to build up my supply for long term aging. The new smoke tube was delivered today, so with the temperature around here @ 53 degrees I said what the heck!!  Modified the tube, filled with apple pellets and just put on the cheese. The Bayou Classic is pulling the smoke very well so far. Here is a few pics.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 21, 2019)

Well now, there Ya go!
Nothing like being cheesy to break in your new tube.
Looks good!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, so far I am impressed with the A=MaZe-n smoke tube. The cheese has been on 2 hours and the tube is smoking real good and I still have 1/2 of the apple pellets still to go. Should take me exactly to the 4 hour mark.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't have a tube, but some have said they can be half filled and shake the pellets to spread then front to back for a milder, shorter amount of smoke.
(Think Cigarette VS: Cigar smoke volume.)
But you have it in the firebox anyway, right?
So when you find the amount of smoke you like applied, you can remove the tube to stop the smoking process.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks good...I think you'll be happier this way.

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks good how do you like that compared to trying to build the small fire method?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2019)

I do the same thing in my Lang, the tube really works great!!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I do the same thing in my Lang, the tube really works great!!
> Al


It's really easy. Glad I bought one.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Looks good how do you like that compared to trying to build the small fire method?


So much easier and no checking to make sure it doesn't get to hot. Place it in the firebox and walk away for 4 hours.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good...I think you'll be happier this way.
> 
> Chris


No doubt.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I don't have a tube, but some have said they can be half filled and shake the pellets to spread then front to back for a milder, shorter amount of smoke.
> (Think Cigarette VS: Cigar smoke volume.)
> But you have it in the firebox anyway, right?
> So when you find the amount of smoke you like applied, you can remove the tube to stop the smoking process.


It worked great in the firebox of the Bayou Classic.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> It worked great in the firebox of the Bayou Classic.



Glad to hear that!
See you just needed a few course corrections and you too are a cold smoker.
I like your enthusiasm! I think your new Bayou Classic has hardly had a cool day, you enjoy it so much.
Never had "Too Much Fun." Enjoy!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Glad to hear that!
> See you just needed a few course corrections and you too are a cold smoker.
> I like your enthusiasm! I think your new Bayou Classic has hardly had a cool day, you enjoy it so much.
> Never had "Too Much Fun." Enjoy!


Love the SMF forum and learned tons so far. Yep, the smoker has gotten a workout!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 24, 2019)

You tried that flamin jack yet? It looks awesome...I bet even better smoked. I do a lot of Cabot hot habanero cheese. Absolute favorite and 10x better smoked if you can get your hands on any


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 25, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You tried that flamin jack yet? It looks awesome...I bet even better smoked. I do a lot of Cabot hot habanero cheese. Absolute favorite and 10x better smoked if you can get your hands on any


Not yet. Gonna let it age for bout 30 days or so.


----------

